#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  sex en ramadan

## sporty

heb vraagje, heb relatie met marokkaanse jongen al 2 jaar,we wonen (nog) niet samen, maar zijn wel op zoek naar huis. Over 2 maanden is het weer Ramadan, ik vraag me af, mogen we zoenen en sex hebben in deze periode na zonsondergang of mag dit niet? Wat zegt de koran hierover, ik lees namelijk overal wat anders.

Hopelijk kunnen jullie mij helpen. :Confused:

----------


## Ghiezzoe

en hij kan je dit niet vertellen???!!!




> _Geplaatst door sporty_ 
> *heb vraagje, heb relatie met marokkaanse jongen al 2 jaar,we wonen (nog) niet samen, maar zijn wel op zoek naar huis. Over 2 maanden is het weer Ramadan, ik vraag me af, mogen we zoenen en sex hebben in deze periode na zonsondergang of mag dit niet? Wat zegt de koran hierover, ik lees namelijk overal wat anders.
> 
> Hopelijk kunnen jullie mij helpen.*

----------


## Flower1

Je hebt toch al vaker dan ramadan meegemaakt met hem?

Maarre je mag niet zoenen en geen sex hebben van zonsopgang tot zonsondergang. Na zonsondergang mag dat allemaal wel weer.
Dus als ze weer mogen eten mag de rest ook weer
Hoop dat je nu genoeg weet
Groetjes

----------


## sporty

maar ik krijg steeds van anderen te horen, dat je dan eerst getrouwd moet zijn en dat je anders tijdens Ramadan zowel voor als na zonsondergang helemaal geen sex mag hebben of mag zoenen. Ik heb ook al 2 keer ramadan meegemaakt, maar ik weet niet wat ik moet denken, iedereen zegt of schrijft wat anders.

Dus volgens jou, Flower, mogen we wel zoenen enz na zonsondergang ook al wonen we niet samen en zijn we niet getrouwd?

----------


## Flower1

Hallo,
Jah ik weet natuurlijk niet helemaal precies hoe het zit, maar heb zelf een vriend (moslim) en alles mag weer na zonsondergang. Ik weet niet precies hoe dat zit met dat trouwen. maar je mag natuurlijk eigenlijk helemaal geen sex hebben voordat je getrouwd bent. Maar voor zover ik weet klopt het wat ik zeg!

Want het houd eigenlijk in dat je je lusten (eten,drinken,roken,sex enz) inhoud tijdens zonsopgang en zonsondergang, daarna mag alles weer.
groetjes flower ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt!

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Wat doen meningen er toe?? Zeg maar tegen die Marokkaanse vriend van je dat ie eens de Koran en Hadieth moet gaan lezen.. Als jij dat doet dan zul je erachter komen wat waar is en wat niet van wat er word gezegd en beweerd.

Verder: je moet eerst getrouwd zijn voordat je sex met elkaar mag hebben in de Islam. Tijdens de Ramadan moet je je overdag (van zonsopgang tot zonsondergang) onthouden van eten, drinken, sex. Na zonsondergang is het gewoon toegestaan.

Verder doe je de dingen als je moslim bent voor jezelf en om Allah swt te dienen. Wat mensen vinden en denken doet er niet toe wanneer het de Koran en Hadieth (overleveringen van de Profeet vzmh) tegenspreekt. Om hier achter te komen dien je de mensen te vragen die kennis hebben (Imams, Cyber-Imams) maar vooral ook zelf op onderzoek uit te gaan. Nomaals begine met de Koran te lezen en daarna evt de Hadieth. Hier volgt een link voor een start:

http://www.islamicity.com/mosque/quran/ (in het engels)

Koran:
2:187 *Permitted to you, on the night of the fasts, is the approach to your wives. They are your garments and ye are their garments* . Allah knoweth what ye used to do secretly among yourselves; but He turned to you and forgave you; so now associate with them, and seek what Allah Hath ordained for you, and eat and drink, until the white thread of dawn appear to you distinct from its black thread; then complete your fast Till the night appears; but do not associate with your wives while ye are in retreat in the mosques. Those are Limits (set by) Allah. Approach not nigh thereto. Thus doth Allah make clear His Signs to men: that they may learn self-restraint. 

Moge Allah swt jullie allebei leiden.
Salaam




> _Geplaatst door sporty_ 
> *maar ik krijg steeds van anderen te horen, dat je dan eerst getrouwd moet zijn en dat je anders tijdens Ramadan zowel voor als na zonsondergang helemaal geen sex mag hebben of mag zoenen. Ik heb ook al 2 keer ramadan meegemaakt, maar ik weet niet wat ik moet denken, iedereen zegt of schrijft wat anders.
> 
> Dus volgens jou, Flower, mogen we wel zoenen enz na zonsondergang ook al wonen we niet samen en zijn we niet getrouwd?*

----------


## jacqueline

voor zover ik weet mag het je wel seks hebben maar inderdaad alleen met degene met wie je getrouwd bent.
Maar dat is zowiezo ,want seks voor het huwelijk is haram.
Ik zit soms met hetzelfde dilemma ik ben ook met moslim en zelf niet.
Wij wonen ook samen en ik vast zelf ook.
Maar dat is de keus die hij maakt als hij niet volgens de regels wil leven kan jij daar toch niets aan doen .
Ik probeer hem ook zoveel mogelijk te stimuleren volgens de regels te leven, maar probeer hem maar tegen te houden.
Veel succes

----------


## selma15

hey sporty,

Je mag wel sex hebben na zonsondergang maar dan aleen als je getrouwd bent natuurlijk anders mag je niejt eens zoenen als je, je natuurlijk aan de regels van de islam houdt is dit de enige echte waarheid!

selma

----------

